# Tipplers for the wife? Need info please



## sgtpouter (Jan 19, 2007)

hello to all I am still on the quest for the Right pigeon for my wife she liked the Es but we later found they dont really fly. She saw some videos on youtube on tipplers and iwas wondering if there are actual tippler competitions?And if there are is there prize money or trophies diplomas and so on like in pigeon racing? Any info is appreciated on the subject aswell as any links with rules if there are any


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

There's no prize money, just trophies for YB,and OB flying competitions. 
http://ftsofusa.tipplers.com/


----------



## sgtpouter (Jan 19, 2007)

Then what breed other than Racing homers can compete not only for trophies but for money ? I'm sorry to be asking and sounding dumb but im strickly a pouter and homer guy.


----------



## lostflight (Aug 18, 2008)

Roller competition is very competitive as well. Although I don't know about big prize money.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

futurity fly gives money.
roller is for pure enjoyment only. not a money game. 
and their for roller pigeons not trippers.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

rollers are chick flicks.
i introduced them to my girlfriend and she liked them because they ate off her hand and came home in command, plus their small and are good for the hands of a girl.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

If that was really true, then Every guy would Own Rollers! 
Really, though, I had Rollers in the 70's, after that, my Wife made me get rid of them !!!


----------

